
Open source software projects can get a best practices badge - dwheeler
https://bestpractices.coreinfrastructure.org/
======
ejratl
FLOSS Weekly just did a show on this: [https://twit.tv/shows/floss-
weekly/episodes/389?autostart=fa...](https://twit.tv/shows/floss-
weekly/episodes/389?autostart=false)

